# Genesee County Steak shrimp and fish dinner 3-29-07



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I belong to the east flint lions club and we are doing an all you can eat shrimp, steak, and fish dinner. Tickets are $15 adult and $7.50 for kids. Children under 4 free. There are several hunters in the club. Anyone that would also like to make it a meet and greet contact me for tickets. 

Thom 810-410-4153


----------

